# Difference between 24" and 26" bikes



## Barry Carlisle (Jan 8, 2017)

Are there size difference s between the rear rack, tank and fenders on a 24" and 26" bike? I understand the frame and rims would be different. Thanks..


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 10, 2017)

Specifically, a rear rack has shorter "legs", the fender braces are shorter & the fender curvature is smaller, all to compensate for the smaller size of the 24" wheels. Im guessing the tanks are shorter, "shrunken" to match the smaller frame geometry. 

A key thing to remember when you're excited about a bike you see for sale online is to ask "Do the tires say 24" or 26"?. I learned that the hard way after a LONG road trip on the hunt.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 14, 2017)

Chain guards are shorter also.


----------

